# Matchstick Fleet - Philip Warren



## MickT

As a new member, I've been searching for any details on here about Philip Warren's (I think that is the right name) "Matchstick Fleet". Philip comes from Blandford Forum in Dorset and has exhibited his extensive fleet of warships all made to a constant scale (I think it is 1:300) around the south, frequently at events in support of RNLI certainly up to around 7 or 8 years ago but I have not heard of him recently.

The fleet has been built up constantly since Philip made his first vessel (A RN frigate if I remember) as a young boy during WW2. The fleet numbered hundreds of vessels including some fully fitted US aircraft carriers complete with a full complement of aircraft on the decks last time I saw the display.

The significant aspect of this collection, as well as the consistent high quality of the models is that everything is made entirely from either matchsticks or the wood found in the old style matchboxes and Philip's toolkit was nothing more than a razor blade, tweezers, ruler and a hatpin - fantastic, and I would very much like the opportunity to see photos of the collection or even better, see the collection at a show or exhibition.

But - a search here (if I'm doing it right!) has only revealed one out of focus photo of part of the fleet taken at a show in Portsmouth in 2001.

Can anybody help please? Contact, photos, information regarding viewings etc - any leads or links appreciated!

Mick


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Check these out Mick. Taken last year at the Nothe Museum Weymouth.


----------



## duquesa

*Matchstick fleet*

www.thesun.co.uk/sol/.../Matchsticks-man-makes-ship-fleet.html?OTC


----------



## duquesa

*Matchstick fleet*

Whoops! That went awry. Maybe you can locate it anyway.


----------



## 40907

http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gallery/dio/collection/matchbox-pw/index.htm

Enjoy!

While you're at it, Google the following phrase...

phillip warren match stick fleet

Amazing! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## snooper

Good Evening Mick T,
Although i have no contact details,Mr Warren is still around the South touring with his matchstick fleet.During Weymouth carnival week recently (18 august),he displayed his 'Fleet' at Nothe Fort for a full week.As i remember this is a reguler event each carnival week every august,admission about a 'fiver'....


----------



## MickT

Many thanks for the fast responses and the links - wonderful!

S--'s law that I live in the same town as Mr Warren, but don't have a contact for him, and I missed the Weymouth exhibition mentioned by 2 weeks. Oh well, there's always next year unless I can find another show that the fleet will be appearing in before then!

Thanks again to all who gave me the quick answers to my query.

Mick


----------



## ardentavenger

Hi all I am a member of my local RNA and was wondering if anyone has a contact for this gentleman, as we would love to arrange a viewing of his matchstick fleet. Thanks for any help in advance.
Tone


----------

